# Black Friday



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Is anyone else as nutts as me and braves the crowds for black friday. We left the house at 11:20p.m. and just got home now at 7a.m., to shop like crazy I got 5 peoples christmas shopping all done and we didn't even make it to all the stores before we decided we were done since we were all still up from yesterday morning.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm nuts but not that nuts! :ROFL: 

Hopefully, you didn't have to deal with too many rude and greedy people :wink:


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

NOOOOOOO WAY you would ever catch me out on black friday! I hate crowds....I shop in the middle of the night but that is to avoid people. I personally feel that the holidays have become way to commercialized and overboard!! I'll stick to my simple life Thanks!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...I am the same way! I hate shopping any time of the year and when I have to go, I'm in and out as quick as possible!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

> NOOOOOOO WAY you would ever catch me out on black friday! I hate crowds....I shop in the middle of the night but that is to avoid people. I personally feel that the holidays have become way to commercialized and overboard!! I'll stick to my simple life Thanks!!


Couldn't have said it better!!!

BUT there is one thing hubby wants and it less than half price so guess what I'm doing. But I didn't get up early or do anything crazy! If it's there, it's there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto....did it once and won't do it again..... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

We have a hockey tourney all weekend with 8 hours to kill in between games...I think we're going to do some shopping. I know Ima go look at a few trucks. (YAY)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well we are getting ready for round 2 today now that we are all rested and ready to go I only spent about $150.00 this morning and saved around $200.00 so I love the deals this day has.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I love BF shopping but alas I had to work so was unable to join the festivities


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

ME! ME! I even had on a Black Friday t-shirt I won HEHE!!!! But, I didn't get crazy like I normally do. I usually hit up a few stores. 
My brother in law and his wife/kids came over Thurs afternoon, and he had to go to work so I took them home...ended up taking them home to get $$ hehe... It was POURING rain though, and the wind was really wicked.
We arrived at Walmart around 10:30pm so we could get a cart, and look around. They already had the stuff for the midnight sale out on the floor, open, and letting people shop! So I basically got everything I went there for, and was done before the sale was even supposed to start. Of course you couldn't check out until after 12:01am, otherwise we'd have been out of there by midnight.
I just went for clothes for my kids <they need them badly, wish they'd stop growing so fast!>, and a few kitchen gadgets. 
They got REALLY busy when we were getting ready to leave, and no carts left, so we did good.
I took them home in the pouring rain, and as soon as I pulled in the drive it started snowing! They live about 20 minutes from Walmart, and about 15 minutes from us.
First snow of the season, and it was HUGE snowflakes too. We had half an inch of snow on the ground within an hour. It was sooo pretty 

By the time I did lay down I had an hour to sleep, and got up for Kmart's sale because I knew that certain clothing I wanted they only had a few left in the sizes I needed.
So I did my shopping there and went back home. Got my shopping done before hubby had to be to work 

I would have gone elsewhere, but honestly, there wasn't anything in the ads I had to have. Most of the things my kids want this year I didn't see in the ads, so why bother fighting the crowds?

I'm waiting for some payments to clear, then I'll search for a Wii. I wish I had the extra $$ to get one this morning at Meijer <$150!>, but oh well, I'm sure I'll find some kind of deal on one....


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

You're all crazy! I get overwhelmed with all the crowds and lose my mind! (or what's left of it!) I know I have to do it, but... LOL


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't like to shop for people stuff. Let me shop for goats or horse stuff and I'm happy.

We did go to the movies Friday to see "Tangled". It was very funny. Our mall sucks so everyone goes to B-ham or Georgia which leaves it pretty quite here. Of course we went around noon so everyone had gone to lunch or home to nap. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I couldn't believe the store opening times this year. Toys r us opened at 10pm! Walmart did their first sale at 12:01am, and then their electronics at 5am. BUT, it did work out for those that tried to go from store to store. 
In the past I've braved Toys r Us, Best Buy, etc. The year my youngest daughter was born we braved the mall LOL But we went later than they opened, and didn't do a lot of big sale items.

I try to do most of the Chrsitmas shopping on my own $$. Since I am a stay at home mom, but dabble in equine photography, I sell pics of popular horses on ebay, and that's how I make my Christmas $$. 
So.... I need all the deals I can get.

I am kicking myself though, because I missed out on getting a Wii at Meijer last Saturday for $150! I want to get the kids a Wii, but have to wait until this week <waiting for payments to clear! UGH Paypal....>. Not sure I can find another good deal like that...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I am not that brave. I went BF shopping one time with my mom and cannot bring myself to do it again no matter how good the deals are. Watching the way some people were acting and treating each other litterally made me feel sick. Hungry goats at the feed trough act more civilized than many of the folks I saw fighting over items because the store only had 25 units in stock.... it was very unsettling.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I think it was 2 years ago we had a granny fight at Best Buy. A customer of ours works there and said the first old lady picked up the last small TV and was reading the box when old lady number 2 came up, took it out of #1's hand, put it in her buggy and headed to the check out. #1 pitched a fit saying she had it and was buying it, #2 said she was just reading it and it was not in #1's buggy. Then it was a slap fight of wrinkles. Security was called and had to break it up. :greengrin: Wish I had seen that. Bet it was better than the jockey fight.....

Gina


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I LOVE Black friday. My daughter and I do it every year. This year we went shopping ON Thanksgiving, then Friday 3:30 am and again on Saturday. I am totaly done with all the shopping other then one thing left for my DIL.
We do the Walmart thing, then where ever else, but then together we go to the mall and find the Salvation Tree. We pick a few tags, and then we go shopping for them also. We get what they need and more and then take it back to the Salvations Army table, go and eat breakfast and head home. (take a long nap)

When my kids were young we found a tag that was for the same age and sex as my kids, and we would go shopping for them. That way the kids really understood what it was about. I will do it for as long as I can. 

When my daughter was 16, and she would see peopel fighting like they do, one year she walked up to a couple ladies fighting and she said "REALLY, fighting over something like that? Think about the reason you are buying this item". I was so proud of her, now we like to go watch how people act for a sale. It is pretty bad.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That is GREAT that you help the Salvation Army Lori! I am envious! I would love to be able to help more. We donate $$ to the Salvation army, especially any time we go to the store, which is usually a lot. 
And how cool that your daughter did that, and she is 100% right. 

I typically shop alone on BF since hubby works. This year it worked out great because he is working days, so the kids were able to stay home with him and not need to go to a relatives house, or worse...go with me! Well my oldest it's okay, but I want to keep things a 'surprise' for my youngest two.

I went to Kmart Thanksgiving morning, been doing that for 3 years now. They usually have good clothing sales for kids on Tday, but this year I had trouble finding jeans for my oldest daughter, they didn't have her size, and had trouble finding any that were on sale  I was disappointed with our Kmart because of their lack of having sizes in stock. 
Yesterday was my daughters brithday and she is 12, but small and petite, so I bought her the only nice pair I could find it was an 11...hoped it would fit but too tight...sooo.... this weekend we'll have to exchange them in the city when we go do some shopping because I know our store doesn't carry her size  She needs a 12...

I am still sooo bummed I missed out on getting a Wii for $150 at Meijer. I don't know if I can find another deal like it, and not sure I can afford to pay $200 for one right now, but I really really want to get one! I think it could get us up and moving and having fun when it's too nasty to go outside.
I may have to buy it after Christmas, otherwise I may not be able to finish up shopping for everyone...Guess we'll see. It wouldn't be so bad if our property taxes weren't due this time of year. Costs us almost $900 a year, and we only have 2 acres!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know HoosierShadow, we had a really hard time finding jeans for my daughter this year also. She will NOT wear the jeans that look dirty when you buy them she always says "If I want them to look like that I will wear the ones I have and go roll around in the barn", and she hates the skinny jeans, so the only place at all that we found jeans for $10.00 :shocked: Yep $10.00, it was a target. We were shocked. So we bought ever pair that fit her that she would wear, she is very skinny but she has bigger theighs because of riding and she is strong as a ox, but her weist is like small small. 

I have to agree with you, we do the Kmart thing every Thanksgiving and have for OH about 15 years, and this year I was NOT at all impressed. I was a little or should I say really dissapointed. And they wonder why they are going out of business? Have decent stuff then. (sorry, had to vent).

As for the Salvation Army, we have been blessed enough to be able to do this and I wanted to teach my kids to give when they can. I knwo not everyone can, but those THAT can should. I look at is as someday I might need help and I hope I will get it. 

As for the WII I am so with you. I wanted one but I did not think my hubby would like it. He calls me and says get one they are great (he was playing it where he was). Told him OOPS a little late. Oh well, keep a eye on ebay, I saw there pretty good price.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I heard a lot of good things about Target this year. They had a nice ad too! But the only Targets near me, are the ones in the biggest shopping centers - almost unimaginable to get into unless you wait all day and night 

In the past I usually always find what I am looking for at Kmart, but this year...wow... At least I was able to pick up a bunch of good jeans for my son for the $6.00 sale price on Tday.
I used to work at the Kmart in town years ago, and it's a decent store, could use huge upgrades, but it's the only department store in town <town doesn't want a walmart moving in and ruining small businesses in the area>. Plus I know some of the managers there, and employees, and they are nice people who try their best. So, that's one reason I try to be loyal to them. I do like their clothes, when they have a selection and the right sizes.

I agree about the Salvation Army. And I even tell people as I am donating "Always give what you can, because you never know when you might need the help yourself."
What makes me feel bad is I do more with debit cards this year than ever since most of my $$ is on my paypal card. So I want to make a point of withdrawing just so I have a few dollars and can donate a little each trip to the store, and if my kids are with me I always have them put the $$ in.

I think we're going to wait until after Christmas and get a Wii. I want one soooooo bad, but I think financially it'll be better for us after Christmas. We're planning to have family here for Christmas and want to have a nice big meal for them, and them not have to worry about trying to bring much more than helping out with drinks. It's a long drive for them as they are all looking at a 4-8 drive! But we're thrilled they can come <weather permitting of course>.

My problem now is....what in the world to get my 4yo daughter! OMG...I am soooo lost I just don't know! She mostly plays with stuffed animal dogs and horses. She has sooooo many....but I'll buy her a couple of new ones... but I just don't know as far as a big item, a big surprise. Besides clothes the only thing I've bought her so far is the candyland game and a petshop playset.
I'm thinking any kind of playset with animals might be okay. She has the hand me down little people toys from my oldest two, my little ponies and petshop that her big sis doesn't really play with anymore that she likes.

She wants a dog sooooooooooo bad, but we just aren't ready for one, not yet.

I'd love to get her one of those big doll houses but they are soooo expensive after you buy a few accessories


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I remember those days. What to get a 4 year old? It can be so hard. Does she like dolls? I know my daughter never really cared for them so it was Barbies or heck I do not remember it has been a long time, she is 20 now. (Man I feel old)

How old are your other kids? 

As for the WII, I was told they are not going to go on sale again, so I missed my chance. Like I said watch ebay and Craigslist, that might be a choice.

Hey the Salvation Army red Kettles are a GREAT place to drop spare change. My daughter will not go into a door that has one unless she has something to pout in it, even if it is just a nickle. Do not feel like you have to put money in them, not everyone can do it but it is great when people can.

God Bless you for helping when you can.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

When my niece was 4 she loved Ponyville it has tons of colored pony's and little shops but I think you have to get it at wal-mart. Not sure though.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I loved Bryer horse models. :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions  Roger - my girls love the my little ponies, but haven't checked out the ponyville, I think I've seen them before too.

I love Breyers too! In fact, I have about 30 of the ones I had as a kid packed away in my closet. I am too afraid to give them to her......yet. hehe.... But I might look into a playset for her. Or something similar to Breyers, with a barn would be cool. I might see what I can find on ebay 

My kids are ages : girls 12, 4 and my son is 9. So my 4 year old does have lots of my little ponies that are in great shape from her big sister <like 40 of them LOL>, We have little people toys, and pet shop toys that all the kids still enjoy playing with - my son of course brings in his soldiers and hot wheels...

We were at Burlington coat factory today, I LOVE shopping there for clothes. We went to get a few things - me and my oldest daughter a pair of warm boots to wear outside. So we got ours, same thing different sizes <she's 12 and wears a 7! She's not very big, but has BIG FEET!>. 
I tried on a pair and liked them, but a lady showed me the same thing in a different display, but in black. I tried one on knowing they already would fit, and brought them home...
Tried them on at home to show hubby and guess what? The foot I DIDN"T try didn't fit right! ! ! ! ! OMG! It's the same size, looks the same, but the arch in the foot was way too tight, and it was highly uncomfortable.
Very frustrating....since it's a 25 almost 30 minute drive to take them back....and now I am without warm shoes to go out and be with the goats, since we have snow on the ground!

But....it does give me an excuse to go back....hehe!!!! Of course someone needs to keep me away from girls clothing....I can't tell you how heartbroken I was to look through all those BEAUTIFUL dresses and not buy any.


----------

